# Burl turning advice?



## txpaulie (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking to turn the burl Rocky sent me...
Thanks Rocky!

Could cut it into two chunks, or..?:i_dunno:

Help?

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics226.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics227.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2012)

What do you want to make from it?

For a bowl, I'd put the burl surface toward the bottom of the bowl. For a hollow form, just the opposite. The prettiest figure is going to be just under the burl surface(bumpy side). I generally start a piece like that between centers and form a tenon for holding in a chuck. You can epoxy a chunk of scrap to the cracked surface if you don't trust the jam fit between centers or are worried about the integrity of your tenon.


----------



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: First thing I see with this manzanita burl is the checks, are you going to seal them up, also on the burl cap I see some checking to. If it was me I would cut it into so you can do 2 picese with it an most of the checking will be turned out. I copyed your picture an drew a line so you see where I would cut it. :morning1:
> Roy



i agree, i always take my burls and cut them in half. you get an idea as to what is inside the burl, wether it be pockets or bark inlay. hope you don't have either. u usually cut them right down the trunk of the burl


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I'm leaning towards disregarding everyone's advice and turning this as a whole...:i_dunno:

Have big concerns regarding the void, though...

Will most likely tape it up when hollowing...

I've started gluing up some of the larger checks...

Final shape to be determined...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics242.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics243.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics245.jpg

In unrelated manzanita news:

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/shovel-ready-san-fran-205075-translocate-one-shrub-path-stimulus-project

My favorite quote:
The particular plant in question, however, was discovered in the midst of the City of San Francisco, in the median strip of a highway, and was deemed to be the last example of the species in the “wild.”:rofl2:

And then this:
Burls I've wrapped in cellophane, pending decision on what to do with them...
Obviously this stuff is not that easy to kill!
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics246.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics247.jpg

p


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 14, 2012)

My advice:
...turn outside to finish and sand.
...wrap in seran wrap.
...wrap in duct tape
...reverse & turn inside

Of course, my opinions are worthless. I don't know squat...


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 14, 2012)

> Of course, my opinions are worthless. I don't know squat...


:rofl2:

Riiiighhttt...

Thanks Dane!

p


----------

